# Do you play an instrument?



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

That's the question, do you play an instrument?

I currently play Trumpet and Oboe. I hope to learn more in the future.

I have been playing Trumpet since the 7th grade (9th grade now). Our trumpet class, supposedly, was the best beginner trumpets that the school had in over 10+ years. I am pretty good myself, I manage to tie for 3rd chair every chair test with my friend Racheal, but I usually just give her 3rd chair. I as well made All - Region this past December and shall be going to the clinic to play the concert soon (January 22nd). Thankfully our school whooped some booty and there are quite a handful of kids from our band in the All - Region band. I can't wait. 

I have just started Oboe earlier this year. I may be still a beginner, but I'm progressing fast. I am going to playing one song in our upcoming concert (Yay). So yeah, only 5 lessons so far but I have learned so much with my teacher Mr. Zylman (All the Oboes he has taught are amazing). I'm glad to have a teacher like him, but he's pricey (20$ for one lesson once a week).

For our upcoming concert, our band is playing:--

Sonus Ventorum (Trumpet)
Semper Fidelis (Oboe)
Carmina Burana - The last movement, 13 (Trumpet)

We shall be getting one or two more for contest as well. I think The Incredibles will be one.

Anyway, yeah that's what I play and I'm happy playing them. I plan on learning more as I grow up.

What do you play?


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Oops I mean't to make the poll multi optional, but forgot.

If you play more than one, just say.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i used to play a trumpet when i was in school many,many,many moons ago!!!! lol.... was pretty good to. took 1st chair most of the time. then in 9th grade we moved and the band teacher there didnt know her head from her butt. many days, before i quit, i was showing the kids how to play. i still LOVE the sound of a trumpet though. probly couldnt play one now. its been 12 or 13 years!!! good luck to yall!!! hope you woop some booty!! lol!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Used to play the french horn, but had to quit the band program, as our school only has to open elective slots.... I still play and help my younger brother when he needs help though.

I also sort of play the piano. I can't read treble and bass at the same time, but hey, I don't read music for the piano anyways. I have a pretty good musical ear.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I used to be in the drumline in high school my girlfriend always calls me a band geek lol


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Used to play trumpet, 5th grade to senior year... Used to want to be apart of the marching band for Purdue


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

That's cool everyone


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I played Trombone for 7 years. I started in 6th grade and joined marching band the summer before 7th grade. Now that I'm married and living in an apartment, I don't play it on the regular, but every (rare) once in a while, I bust it out to play some 'Incredibles theme song" or whatever. 

Senior year, I was made one of two Field Commanders (which is pretty much 2nd in command to the drum major) of the brass/sax/percussion half of the band, and section leader of the low brass in general. I was also 1st chair in symphonic band that year.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

My first instrument was the piano. I was very little when I started lessons. Then in middle school I picked up the baritone (like a small tuba, had the same scale as a trombone). In junior high and high school, I played the alto saxophone for the school and for a marching band. The sax was my favorite instrument to play. Solos on a sax always sound cool.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Cello 

Oh come on really the harder instruments like the triangle, gong, pressing play on an ipod, those are the skillular instruments


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

OhYesItsMe said:


> Oh come on really the harder instruments like the triangle, gong, pressing play on an ipod, those are the skillular instruments



Hey, the gong is harder to play than you think! :fish:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

There is that whole timing thing. I mean when you have to wait for the entire song to play before you get in your one blow at the gong you can easily loose count. The snoring in the interim on the gong players part is just considered white noise.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Piano, and I played cello in middle/high school until I got tired of lugging the thing around. :lol:


----------

